# Rode with Andy Schelck and Jen Voight today



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

on the Specialized Bicycles lunch ride. They're going through fittings before the ToC.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, I am jealous..... Must have been a real thrill...


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Cool, so where are the pictures? Is this Andy Schleck on the new Tarmac SL4?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

damn that's awesome.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Does Jens have the money he owes me? Probably didn't even mention it...

Congrats on the pro ride. Must have been a true thrill, a memorable moment on two wheels.


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

The one out of Morgan Hill? Freaking awesome. Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

When Jens won the SJ stage a few years ago, I was responsible for escorting him to Doping Control.

The last time I took out a camera around Jens, his handler accused me of playing tourist. This time, I made an effort not to crash any native German speakers. So, no photographic evidence.

Yes, the ride out of MH. Kmax, you still at SBC? I'm applying for an IT job there.


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

If there is one guy out there I want to ride with, it would be Jens (I know I'm not alone in that!) so I hope it was awesome.

Sorry, rj2, different guy, never was at SBC. But good luck on getting the job.


----------



## Firemedic510 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thats freaking awesome!!! Jealousy factor is through the roof. Congrats. Im sure you will relive that moment many times haha. 

I think the Schleck brothers are amazing to watch. Both are an inspiration and seem totally cool to hang with.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent! 2 of my favorite riders. 

Yesterday (Friday) I rode with Jani Brajkovic and Jaraslov Popovich for about 7 miles. They even posed for a pic (see my thread in this forum). Nice fellows.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

great memory....!


----------



## psychorider (Nov 12, 2009)

Freaking cool. How far did you go with them?


----------

